# ERROR: ctfconvert: accf_http.o doesn't have type data to conver



## runix (Jan 10, 2019)

BSDians,

I am newbie starting my FreeBSD development, actually starting to learn FreeBSD kernel development. I am trying to first compile the existing running kernel to get to know the feeling of kernel compilation (of course with some modifications like omitting floppy drive support). After issuing `make -j4 buildkernel KERNCONF=T430` it starts to make the configuration file. I noticed the following error:

```
ERROR: ctfconvert: accf_http.o doesn't have type data to conver
```
and eventually the build fails saying:

```
or-pointer-sign -Wno-error-shift-negative-value -Wno-address-of-packed-member -mno-aes -mno-avx -std=iso9899:1999  /usr/src/sys/kern/genoffset.c
--- splash.o ---
ctfconvert -L VERSION splash.o
ERROR: ctfconvert: splash.o doesn't have type data to convert
--- inphy.o ---
cc -target x86_64-unknown-freebsd12.0 --sysroot=/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp -B/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/usr/bin -c -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -nostdinc  -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/ck/include -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/libfdt -D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -MD  -MF.depend.inphy.o -MTinphy.o -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -mno-sse -msoft-float  -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fwrapv -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-qual -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -D__printf__=__freebsd_kprintf__ -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wno-error-tautological-compare -Wno-error-empty-body -Wno-error-parentheses-equality -Wno-error-unused-function -Wno-error-pointer-sign -Wno-error-shift-negative-value -Wno-address-of-packed-member  -mno-aes -mno-avx  -std=iso9899:1999 -Werror  /usr/src/sys/dev/fxp/inphy.c
--- modules-all ---
--- offset.inc ---
sh /usr/src/sys/kern/genoffset.sh genoffset.o > offset.inc
--- bhnd_pcib.o ---
cc -target x86_64-unknown-freebsd12.0 --sysroot=/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp -B/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/usr/bin  -O2 -pipe  -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -DKLD_TIED -nostdinc   -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/T430/opt_global.h -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/ck/include -fno-common  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -I/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/T430   -MD  -MF.depend.bhnd_pcib.o -MTbhnd_pcib.o -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -mno-sse -msoft-float  -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fwrapv -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-qual -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -D__printf__=__freebsd_kprintf__ -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wno-error-tautological-compare -Wno-error-empty-body -Wno-error-parentheses-equality -Wno-error-unused-function -Wno-error-pointer-sign -Wno-error-shift-negative-value -Wno-address-of-packed-member  -mno-aes -mno-avx  -std=iso9899:1999 -c /usr/src/sys/dev/bhnd/cores/pci/bhnd_pcib.c -o bhnd_pcib.o
--- inphy.o ---
/usr/src/sys/dev/fxp/inphy.c:53:10: fatal error: 'miidevs.h' file not found
#include "miidevs.h"
         ^~~~~~~~~~~
1 error generated.
--- modules-all ---
ctfconvert -L VERSION bhnd_pcib.o
ERROR: ctfconvert: bhnd_pcib.o doesn't have type data to convert
--- inphy.o ---
*** [inphy.o] Error code 1

make[2]: stopped in /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/T430
--- modules-all ---
--- bhnd_pcie2b.o ---
cc -target x86_64-unknown-freebsd12.0 --sysroot=/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp -B/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/usr/bin  -O2 -pipe  -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -DKLD_TIED -nostdinc   -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/T430/opt_global.h -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/ck/include -fno-common  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -I/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/T430   -MD  -MF.depend.bhnd_pcie2b.o -MTbhnd_pcie2b.o -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -mno-sse -msoft-float  -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fwrapv -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-qual -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -D__printf__=__freebsd_kprintf__ -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wno-error-tautological-compare -Wno-error-empty-body -Wno-error-parentheses-equality -Wno-error-unused-function -Wno-error-pointer-sign -Wno-error-shift-negative-value -Wno-address-of-packed-member  -mno-aes -mno-avx  -std=iso9899:1999 -c /usr/src/sys/dev/bhnd/cores/pcie2/bhnd_pcie2b.c -o bhnd_pcie2b.o
--- all_subdir_bwn ---
ctfconvert -L VERSION if_bwn_pci.o
ERROR: ctfconvert: if_bwn_pci.o doesn't have type data to convert
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules/bwn
*** [all_subdir_bwn] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules
--- if_fxp.o ---
/usr/src/sys/dev/fxp/if_fxp.c:91:10: fatal error: 'miibus_if.h' file not found
#include "miibus_if.h"
         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 error generated.
*** [if_fxp.o] Error code 1

make[2]: stopped in /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/T430
--- modules-all ---
--- all_subdir_bhnd ---
ctfconvert -L VERSION bhnd_pcie2b.o
ERROR: ctfconvert: bhnd_pcie2b.o doesn't have type data to convert
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[6]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules/bhnd/cores/bhnd_pcib
*** [all_subdir_bhnd/cores/bhnd_pcib] Error code 2

make[5]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules/bhnd/cores
1 error

make[5]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules/bhnd/cores
*** [all_subdir_bhnd/cores] Error code 2

make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules/bhnd
1 error

make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules/bhnd
*** [all_subdir_bhnd] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules
2 errors

make[3]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules
*** [modules-all] Error code 2

make[2]: stopped in /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/T430
3 errors

make[2]: stopped in /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/T430
*** [buildkernel] Error code 2

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** [buildkernel] Error code 2

make: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make: stopped in /usr/src
```

Could someone shed some light as to how to troubleshoot and proceed forward? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2019)

The errors are related to ctf(5), which is used by dtrace(1). Some options depend on other options being enabled and you only find out when you try to build it. There's no 'sanity' check before the build starts.


----------



## runix (Jan 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> The errors are related to ctf(5), which is used by dtrace(1). Some options depend on other options being enabled and you only find out when you try to build it. There's no 'sanity' check before the build starts.


Managed to get that solved by enabling `DEBUG=-g`.


----------

